# Spicy Seared Shrimp with Mardi Gras Rice



## PA Baker (Nov 17, 2004)

This is one of my favorite shrimp recipies...

Spicy Seared Shrimp on Mardi Gras Rice

2 Tbsp olive oil
2 stalks celery, chopped
1 red bell pepper, chopped
2 c fat-free chicken broth
1 c long-grain white rice
1 c frozen peas
½ tsp salt
1 tsp garlic powder
¼ tsp cayenne pepper
½ tsp dried thyme
1 ¼ lb large shrimp, peeled and cleaned

Heat 1 Tbsp oil in saucepan over medium-high heat.  Add celery and pepper and cook 2-3 minutes.  Add broth, bring to a boil and stir in rice.  Cover, lower heat and simmer about 20 minutes.  Turn off heat.  Stir in peas, cover.  Let stand 5 minutes or until peas are heated through.

Meanwhile, combine 4 seasonings and toss with shrimp.  Heat remaining Tbsp of oil over medium-high heat in a skillet.  Add shrimp, and cook for 4 minutes, turning once.  Divide rice among 4 plates, top with shrimp.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 17, 2004)

*rice*

I'm not really into spicy foods.. but, the rice sounds wonderful and it must be really pretty!  Thanks for posting this.


----------



## PA Baker (Nov 18, 2004)

It is very colorful.  You can make the shrimp as spicy or mild as you want.  Just adjust the seasonings accordingly.


----------

